

Ask HN: Need to talk to a Redis expert - geuis

I could use some 1x1 help with Redis. There's a few things I want to do and rather than spend hours blundering around trying to find answers, I'd love some help from somebody who knows Redis back and forth.<p>I'm in San Francisco, and coffee/dinner/beer is on me if someone's up for it.<p>My email is geuis.teses@gmail.com.
======
thegoleffect
What kind of things do you need help with? Administration? Usage?

~~~
geuis
More or less a crash course. Light on setup/admin, more specifically on the
best ways to store certain types of data and how to build queries around them.

